# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Hướng dẫn tải Wala phiên bản iOS qua Appstore.vn

## kulu193

Để cài đặt được các ứng dụng trên AppStoreVn, các bạn cần tải ứng dụng AppStoreVn về máy thông qua Cydia (nếu truy cập vào AppStore.vn từ Safari sẽ không cài đặt được ứng dụng). Các bước để cài đặt AppstoreVN như sau:


Hoặc các bạn có thể xem hướng dẫn bằng hình ảnh:

*Bước 1:* Đầu tiên bạn cần chạy Cydia - Setting rồi Add source http://cydia.vnhoặc http://iphone.*******

​*Bước 2:* Vào Sections, chọn !GSMVN-Apps

​*Bước 3*: Lựa chọn cài đặt ứng dụng AppstoreVN đúng với phiên bản máy

 ​** Ghi chú:* Để biết phiên bản máy, các bạn ra SpringBoard, chọn Settings, General, About

​Sau khi cài đặt xong, bạn chỉ cần vào appstore, search "Wala" và down trực tiếp về máy.

*Chúc các bạn thành công!*​​

----------


## stst575

*Trả lời: Hướng dẫn tải Wala phiên bản iOS qua Appstore.vn*

Cả nhà dùng xong cho ý kiến nhé [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## benhvienaau

*Trả lời: Hướng dẫn tải Wala phiên bản iOS qua Appstore.vn*

cydia củng cài lại nữa hã rắc rối tới nữa

----------

